# My Strange Addiction



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

KI am reposting from another forum because I am lazy and its hard to type with my cut finger:

There is this show on tv called My Strange Addiction. It's a show I watch that makes me realize I am not the only freak out there. LOL. Anyways, it documents people having weird obsessions and then they get therapy. 

Now to my point. One lady was addicted to eating cat treats and wet cat food. I don't judge her. I felt bad if anything. It was ALL she was eating. SO they convinced her to go to a doctor. 

The doctor told her that these treats have diseased animals in them, euthanized cats and dogs in them, and can cause cancer. 

Well it scared her and she quit. 

Seeing as how a doctor said these things (and I was yelling at my tv that it was about time someone said how horrible these things are), maybe CATS shouldn't eat them either? They showed Whiskas and Purina treats.

So in closing: if its BAD for people (cancer causing, made of euthanized cats and diseased animals) its probably BAD for CATS.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

sounds like the doctor is more educated then most vets. Sounds like an interesting albeit bizarre show.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

There was a guy on there that was in love with his car. The things he did made me very uncomfortable and I would never want to ride in that car...ever. LOL. 

And yeah, I want that guy to be my doctor as he knows more about cat nutrition than most vets apparently. LOL.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

They really said that about the food?

Why is EVERY pet owner NOT Freaking out? YUCK !!!!


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

One time I wish my mom would have watched one of those weird shows. She feeds her cats that stuff.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> sounds like the doctor is more educated then most vets. Sounds like an interesting albeit bizarre show.


It is a VERY bizarre show. I think it comes on TLC. I have only seen three episodes, and I quit watching it cause its just so, out there. One lady had an addiction to eating powderd laundry detergent, another was eating the stuffing from the back of a couch, and then the last one stopped me from watching. A lady was addicted to eating her dads ashes right out of the urn. YUCK!!! My eyebrows curled and that was enough for me.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

I've actually read a few times that euthanized cats and dogs as well as road kill go into poor quality foods and are listed under "animal meal". The same goes for "animal fat". Going to try to find some of the sites a bit later once I'm home


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

biancaDB said:


> I've actually read a few times that euthanized cats and dogs as well as road kill go into poor quality foods and are listed under "animal meal". The same goes for "animal fat". Going to try to find some of the sites a bit later once I'm home


Oh yes it's perfectly legal. Look on this page to see the "ingredients" that could contain it:
The Dog Food Project - Ingredients to avoid

And OMG I just that dam fortiflora I was giving Snorkels - ANIMAL DIGEST can have 4D animals. crap. No wonder she's been feeling bad.

And that show - I haven't seen more than the ads. Too freaky even for me. One woman appeared to be in love with a wall.

Which brings me to the WORST TV COMMERCIAL ever - the guy that marries bacon. I want to throw a shoe through the TV every time I see that.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

naturalfeddogs said:


> It is a VERY bizarre show. I think it comes on TLC. I have only seen three episodes, and I quit watching it cause its just so, out there. One lady had an addiction to eating powderd laundry detergent, another was eating the stuffing from the back of a couch, and then the last one stopped me from watching. A lady was addicted to eating her dads ashes right out of the urn. YUCK!!! My eyebrows curled and that was enough for me.




Actually, it was her husband, not her dad. Not any better of course, just had to clarify. She said it tasted like sulfur (rotten eggs) and she liked it. *barf*


I think the show is interesting. One: these very bizarre addictions are REAL and two: these people allow themselves to be taped.

A very interesting social commentary that is very abnormal. I enjoy it. Makes me feel somewhat more 'normal'. LMAO


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> A lady was addicted to eating her dads ashes right out of the urn. YUCK!!! My eyebrows curled and that was enough for me.


I hope anyone with a potential to date her sees that. She's gonna run out of hubby one day, and you know how addicts are. Anything for a fix.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I've seen that show and ya maybe vets should do some research on that.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

saw one last night and the girl drank nail polish. BLECH.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Ahh I missed the episode of the cat food eating lady, I was curious about that one haha. I wonder if the companies shown in the episode are angry about what the doctor said about their products.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Actually, it was her husband, not her dad. Not any better of course, just had to clarify. She said it tasted like sulfur (rotten eggs) and she liked it. *barf*
> 
> 
> I think the show is interesting. One: these very bizarre addictions are REAL and two: these people allow themselves to be taped.
> ...


Husband or dad, same difference and just as sick! YUCK!!!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

xellil said:


> I hope anyone with a potential to date her sees that. She's gonna run out of hubby one day, and you know how addicts are. Anything for a fix.


No kidding! LOL! Can you imagine? "don't date her. If you die, she will eat you".


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

That show is SO WEIRD. I do watch it sometimes though. The guy with the car was funny when he was telling his dad. I bet his dad was wondering if his wife cheated and his son was in fact, *not* related to him. :heh:

The worst ones for me were the woman who eats Comet cleaner (the bleach powder stuff) and had like no teeth left.. and the nail polish girl.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i have been too busy to watch that show but i love it its so fascinating for me anyways im real big into reading about human psycology and stuff i seen one episode of my strange addiction where a guy was in love with a life like doll he treated it like a real person he tucked it into bed at night,gave it food,dressed it,held its hand ect then this one this girl was OBSESSED with teddy bears she treated them JUST like babies sheh ad car seats for them,bought them outfits,they had cribs she would take them to the park,to the grocery store,put htem down for naps,change them into pjs every night and dress them every morning.

or one women was addicted to sniffing gasoline she would sniff some like every ten seconds for like 20 years or so she did this? cant rember how long exactly so dont qoute me on it. and another girl was ruining her teeth eating pottery constantly very intresting it jsut makes me wonder waht triggers those things for people


----------

